# Sick and don't know what's wrong!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

June 16, spiked a fever at 101....banging head ache.
Worked a double (10am-2pm) (4pm-11pm)
June 17, felt sluggish, 'headache hangover', back end malfunction.
Worked a double.
June 18, spiked a fever at 101+, called off my day job because it felt like my head was going to explode. Slept 18 hours. Still had an appetite.

June 30th spiked a fever at 101....banging head ache.
Worked a double (10am-2pm) (4pm-11pm)
July 1 felt sluggish, 'headache hangover', back end malfunction.
Worked a double.
July 3 spiked a fever at 101+, felt like my head was going to explode. 
Slept 18 hours. Still had an appetite.

Ok, I went to the doc. Had a full CBC and Mono test.
Negative, and everything looked good.
Urine sample, all good.
Chest X ray, looked great.
She said virus and exhaustion.

July 13, 5pm, starting feeling weird, by 8pm my fever was on it's way up, and I left work early.
It took under 1 hour from my fever to go from 99-101+.
I thought my head would explode........
Slept 11 hours
July 14, went to work this morning, but I have that headache hangover feeling, lethargic, back end malfunction..........exhausted. 
Fighting to stay away.

Called the doc and she called back and said &quot;virus&quot;.

Ok. [content deleted] on the 'virus' thing. 
My eyes are hot, so I can tell the fever is gonna come back.
I am off tonight, thank God, but double Friday and Saturday........

Any ideas what the heck is going on?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

go get tested for tick fever:help:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocky Mt. Fever? 
I have not had a tick bite?
Can it be caught other ways?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Let me check you just in case lol. 
Sorry your immune system is fighting overtime. Look up immune system boosters.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I sure could use someone to cook me dinner, rub out the kinks in my feet, legs and back, then hold my hand while I sleep.

I wish I could crawl up in Granny Charmin's lap and have her rock me to sleep.
Oy.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Are you having chills or any other symptoms?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

When the fever is spiking, hot hot hot then cold chills and shivers.......then sweat like a big ole sow when it's breaking.......

It's a good thing I am properly hydrated, or I would shrivel up and die.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Stress, exhaustion, low grade sinus infection, or, ticks carry quite a few infections. Have a tick test...how long ago were you cleaning out that bushy area so you could have a garden? 

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind is LYME's disease. Headaches, fever, etc. often present when the spirochetes /cysts cycle (pretty much in the same span as your symptoms).

Unfortunately, there is no 100% conclusive test for this (too many false negatives/positives). Because I don't have a Lyme-literate doc within 200 miles of me, I have resorted to self-medication for me and mine. The trick is to catch it EARLY.

I posted about this before, but I don't know if the board's archives obliterated it along with many of our oldest posts...?



.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Early April.
It was cold and wet....not that ticks can't live in that 

I did a tick check / do a tick check any time I get in high grass or under trees......

https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?ContentTypeID=85&ContentID=P00849

Is this good info?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

If you have a Lyme-literate doc who has experience with this disease, by all means, get thee to the doctor's office ASAP.

Most docs don't give enough antibiotics, or long enough...and relapses often present in weird ways. Lyme's has also been called "The Great Imitator" because it can mimic so many different things, which confound the average doctor.

A Lyme-literate doc knows the ropes.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

For the most part, the info at the link you provided is spot-on. A progressive Lyme-literate doc may argue with the three-week antibiotic regimen for earliest stages, and may prefer to go longer with at least two different antibiotics. One to catch the bugs in the spirochete stage; the other to catch them in their cyst stage. 

Unfortunately, the CDC and the American Medical Association are not progressively proactive as some of the better Lymie docs who are up to speed on many of the latest findings. As a result, the "regular" docs don't follow any protocol other than what the CDC dictates.

Our health care industry is much like a slow moving dinosaur...and many are its victims.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

BTW, a tick-check can miss the itty-bitty ones that are in the nymph stage which are just a little bigger than the size of the period at the end of this sentence. Easy to miss on your scalp, or just about anywhere you can't reach with your eyes...

They don't always make themselves known with itching, etc.


.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Did you get any ticks on you that had a red circle around them? If you have then you should get tested.
.................................

At any rate, after you have been sick you are more likely to get sick again, because your immune system has worn itself down. At any rate it sounds like you had a virus, then either relapsed or got a DIFFERENT virus.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I sure could use someone to cook me dinner, rub out the kinks in my feet, legs and back, then hold my hand while I sleep.
> 
> I wish I could crawl up in Granny Charmin's lap and have her rock me to sleep.
> Oy.


I can do that and sing soft kitty to you.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Ms. Laura, I tick can bite you and then drop right off and you would never know they had been there, especially in places you can't see, your hair, middle of your back, etc. 

You need to get to a GOOD doctor who will do a Lyme's test as soon as possible.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's quite a few diseases transmitted by ticks besides Rocky Mountain and Lyme.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't narrow it down much from the symptoms. While I wouldn't rule out a tick-borne infection, I also wouldn't suggest getting so focused on that that you ignore other possibilities. To be honest, the cyclical nature of your symptoms points in another direction to me. But I admit I'm far from being an expert.

There are some herbs that help against viruses in general. Try elderberry syrup, echinacea root (not the tops), and pleurisy root if you can find it.

Point out to your doctor that the sickness comes in cycles. That can be it's own clue.

Have you been traveling lately?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I sure could use someone to cook me dinner, rub out the kinks in my feet, legs and back, then hold my hand while I sleep.
> 
> I wish I could crawl up in Granny Charmin's lap and have her rock me to sleep.
> Oy.


I could help out with the "cooking dinner" part. Seriously, I hope & pray you find a doc who can help pinpoint what is going on, and DO something about it.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Your symptoms also fit slow carbon monoxide poisoning. I looked it up and while we all know nausea, dizziness and fatigue, fever is also a symptom. Not sure how they test for that. It could be exposure at work repeatedly.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Malaria is another one that is cyclical in nature... I didn't mention it because Laura has not travelled outside of the United States. There are several other disorders that are cyclical as well, but present other symptoms she is not having (rashes, etc., etc.) 

One of the reasons I suggested the thoughts below is because Laura has worked extensively in an extremely weedy area for some time and also has dogs...which, knowing Laura, are most likely tick-free (but all it takes is one tick to infect man or beast).



CajunSunshine said:


> The first thing that came to mind is LYME's disease. Headaches, fever, etc. *often present when the spirochetes /cysts cycle (pretty much in the same span as your symptoms).*


A good Lyme-literate doc is also well versed in many other tick-borne diseases, in addition to diseases with similar symptoms, (which can be ruled out with tests). 

I just hope she can locate a competent doctor soon!




.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

the zika or the mosquito disease. Knew someone who had it and they complained of a lot of the same symptoms. Lots of body aches too. Get checked.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Laura, I hope you fire your doctor and see someone else.

BTW, you mentioned "back end" problems...when I first saw that, I thought you meant "back problem." Now I'm wondering if you meant diarrhea?


.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

She meant GI. It initially sounds like a bacteria to me. It could also be from stress and work. I'd think they would have noticed sign of a bacterial infection in the blood work but, you just have to go by what they say they find. She ought to get blood cultures done. From the limited info we have, it could be anything. I'd definitely pay attention to the carbon monoxide slant though. Thats a good call. 
Hoping you feel better soon, Laura.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Taking off from what Vicker said, is there any way the exhaust from a vehicle can enter your apartment or where you work? Are you using a gas fired heater at home or are you near something similar at work? If you have gas fired heat at home, do you have a CO detector?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura I'm in the camp that agrees you need to visit a different doctor. 

Well now that back end malfunction has been confirmed as GI issues...for years before I had my colon resection I experienced those symptoms every time I was having a diverticulitis attack. I did not always have the typical lower left side pain, but I always had the fever (though not as high as yours).

Gut health is not always what you eat. A lot the times, a bigger contributor is stress and anxiety. I know that I'm a "stress eater"--not that I physically eat but rather I push my stress deep inside. 

Take care of yourself Laura.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Let me see if I have covered everything:

1. I have not been out of the country, and until July 9th, not out of state. 

2. Terri, that happened to me in 2001, and it almost killed me. 
Spent a few days in the hospital and finished the double virus w/ double pnemonia w/ a blood infection. 
It was horrible......but it was back to back to back virus'.

3. CO detector I will buy asap. 
No one leaves their cars running in front of my apt, and neither of my kids who are here as much as me, are showing symptoms. 
Both jobs no one else is sick, and the parking lot isn't close to the building. 
I understand that CO can come from more than just cars.......but no one else is sick.

4. Lower GI is correct (thanks Vicker!) It's only the day after the headache.....then it's gone too.

5. I looked up Zika, and it said fever 2-7 days......mine literally is 24 hours every 2 ish weeks......

I am going to call my doc today, and get a round of antibiotics. I cannot remember the last time I took an antibiotic.......at least 5 years ago? 
Anyway, if it's bacterial a round of antibiotics will kill it.......
I'm also going to ask for a tick test.
And if I am still having issues, I will find a new doc to figure out what the heck is wrong. I do not want to be on an episode of "Medical Mysteries"........

Thank you SO SO SO SO much for all of your input, please keep it coming.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Please add parasites to the list of things to check for. There are several kinds that can cause symptoms like the ones you described, malaria is the most well-known variety but there are others. 

If possible, try to get blood drawn on the first day you're sick out of each cycle. That's the time when what's causing it will be easiest to find.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Monday I have a non fasting blood draw.
They are going to test for Zika, Lymes, and a host of other things; I will let you know what they tested.

Thank you again.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Laura, all those cyclical symptoms you listed, including the GI problems, can also be caused by perimenopause / menopause.

If nothing comes of it with all the tests you're going to get next and they still can't confirm a diagnosis you might consider trying a month's worth of natural herbal estrogen replacement supplements from the health food store. If that eases your symptoms you could ask your medical practitioner(s) about low dose prescription HRT supplements.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Woke up this morning, July 16.......7:30am......101 and climbing.
Smashing head ache.
Lungs feel like I am full of water; wet gooey cough.

Ate a nanner and some wheat toast w/ raw honey, took 2 500mg tylenol

Inbetween jobs today, I am going to pick up my prescription for antibiotics......


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I am so sorry you are going through this. (HUGS) I am praying for a rapid diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope you get some relief soon...feel better, Laura.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

If I was Closer, I would baby you,baby. Being sick sucks. Hope you get well.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Praying for diagnosis and recovery. Congrats on your house, I know you will be glad to get settled.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope you get to the bottom of this painful mystery soon, *Laura*. You've gotten excellent advice here and don't need more from me. But I wanted you to know I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

There is a disease that has had a big comeback in dogs and it is a disease transmitted to humans as well. Here is a brief description of symptoms in humans

The time between a person's exposure to a contaminated source and becoming sick is 2 days to 4 weeks. Illness usually begins abruptly with fever and other symptoms. Leptospirosis may occur in two phases:

After the first phase (with fever, chills, headache, muscle aches, vomiting, or diarrhea) the patient may recover for a time but become ill again.

It is something to be considered if you may have been exposed to a potential source.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I have not replied before now but the description of your symtoms fit exactly with a disease we have in Northern Sweden called rodent virus. I have had it and it is VERY nasty. The kidneys are often at risk so proper medical attention is necessary. As a virus, there is no cure though people often need hospilisation to ensure a safe recovery .Kept recurring in my case for about 2 months. Only good news is that I am now immune.
This virus is only located in our region, but reading about Leptospirosis made me think there could be something similar in your area.
Whatever -I hope for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

They will not test for zika unless I have been to a zika region OR had unprotected sex w/ someone who has been to a zika region.

West Nile they will test for.......but she said it is VERY VERY expensive and insurance won't cover it.

SO they took 3 viles of blood, gonna test for lymes disease and a host of other things.

My symptoms have broken pattern.
Yesterday, July 18th, in the evening, fever went up, cough started, lungs feel gooey.
Took an antibiotic at 9:30pm. 
Woke up today at 7am (july 19) gooey cough, but no fever...just real tired.....
Praise the Lord I only work one job today!

Hopefully I will hear something this week!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't know if they checked you for it Laura, but has anyone thought of *histoplasmosis*?

I got it when I lived in Indiana. Didn't know it at the time though it seemed like I got bronchitis every year when I lived there so maybe it coincided with one of those episodes. Tho it can be assymptomatic.

It was found years later on a chest x-Ray. I figure I picked it up from riding in an indoor arena where birds were nesting in the rafters. All that bird poop being stirred up by churning hooves and inhaled...yuck. 

Anyway, you're a country girl...maybe you've been in a barn or something that had bird or bat poop in it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I do have histo in my lungs and in my eye.
Dormant at this time.
When they did the chest xray last week.......all looked great.

It did cross my mind.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I do have histo in my lungs and in my eye.
> Dormant at this time.
> When they did the chest xray last week.......all looked great.
> 
> It did cross my mind.


Indiana is a nice place to live but between horrendous seasonal allergies and getting sick every winter, I was happy to move west. 
Of course, Arizona (where I lived for ten years after Indy) has Valley Fever to contend with too. Always something.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, just read the other fungal infection that is endemic in central Indiana is blastomycosis. Sounds like no fun either. But some of your symptoms match.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe mold. Strange timings for sure. Hopefully your tests are conclusive and you get better quickly.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Got my test back.
Lymes is neg.
White cell count normally runs 4.5-11, and I was an 11.5
Started antibiotics Monday July 18 and will continue for 10 days........
She said my liver, kidneys, etc are functioning perfectly.

Seems it has 'settled' in my lungs (not surprising) the mornings are filled with gooey coughing, and the evenings are a dry hack.....
I am hoping this round of antibiotics will kick whatever it is.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Not a clue to help with but I hope you get better soon. 
My mom thinks vitaminC and a nap will cure everything. I don't know about the C but I'm a big fan of naps.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Gumweed tincture (also called grindelia) might help clear your lungs. Maybe some mullein tea.

Until they find the culprit, the best thing you can do is try to treat the symptoms.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Came back to see how long it has been.......
Fever came back yesterday.

Oy vey.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Elvis had a fever lol.. I hope this stops for you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe if I have a peanutbutter nanner and plastidill sammich I will feel better?
Work up at 6am today, ate, went back to sleep, woke up again at 1.
Gotta work tonight.......
Oy


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope you get to feeling better. Not fun working when you're not feeling up to par.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

You never got to figure out what is causing this? I am so sorry you are sick again. It has to be really miserable. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I have the same thing since thursday, same testes doc same stuff


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Well I have the same thing since thursday, same testes doc same stuff


Man, I am so glad to hear about your testes!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nsoitgoes said:


> You never got to figure out what is causing this? I am so sorry you are sick again. It has to be really miserable. I hope you feel better soon.


In July they said that my white cell count was elevated; normal is 5-10 and I was an 11......
So a round of antibiotics and that was that.

We shall see if it holds true to pattern. If it does, I am in for a fever tomorrow.
Oy


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Clem said:


> Man, I am so glad to hear about your testes!


You have a personal interest in that sort of thing?

Mon


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, indeed. I once had a pair of them myself, but lost them in the War on Poverty.


----------

